# How to Spend Most of Your Weekend on a Fiat Coupé!



## jas_racing (Jul 12, 2008)

Decided to give my 1999 Fiat Coupé 20V Turbo Plus a "proper" spruce up this weekend as I was at a bit of a loose end otherwise, plus I have a new digital camera so thought I'd take some pics and share them with you good people!

Process was:

1. Wheels first with Megs APC & various brushes.
2. Snow-foam with 5 min dwell.
3. Rinse.
4. TBM wash with Maxi Suds & lambs wool mitt.
5. Dry.
6. Clay with Megs "Quik Clay" kit.
7. 1 coat of SRP, including boot & door shuts plus any visible paint under bonnet.
8. 1 coat of Megs #7 Show-Car Glaze.
9. 1 coat of Harly Wax including wheels (love this stuff!)
10. 1 coat Megs Ultimate Quik Detailer.
11. Tyres done with Megs Endurance Tyre Gel.
12. Tail-box of st/st exhaust polished with AG Metal Polish.
13. Interior vacuumed and all plastics treated with Aerospace 303.
14. All leather cleaned and conditioned with Gliptone cleaner & conditioner.
15. Under-bonnet plastics treated with Aerospace 303.
16. Rain-X'd front screen.
17. Done!

Some external befores:


































Snow-foam:









Rinsed:









Dried:









Claying wasn't too shocking, only a few months since the last time I did it:









Doors shuts, etc, polished with SRP:

























Exhaust before & after:

















After Glaze & Wax:

































A strange round yellow thing appeared in the sky for a few mins before disappearing back behind the clouds for the next 2 months:

































Interior before & after:

















Seats before, during & after:









































Under-bonnet:









Products used:









And for next time...










Thanks for looking!


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

The snow foam looks like a real wise investment. Impressed with how clean it looks just after that stage.

On a side note I always wanted a 20vt but after having a Punto Gt in my youth and it being unable to finish a journey without the AA. I wasn't brave enough to buy one.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work, really nice colour.

Love the Fiat Coupe!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

still a great looking car IMO...

Nice job, came up well in the end..

Although I'm not sure what this "round yellow thing" you refer to is.....very strange - have you reported it to the police? 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

Absalutley stunning, always had a soft spot for these and your's is a minter.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Really nice car - still look very fresh and contemporary. Lovely finish too :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looks really good mate. :thumb:

Is it just me, or are these becoming pretty rare these days?

Tony


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Lovely job done there. Really like the red dash inlay all the way across:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

that looks like the same colour as my mrs' punto, completly changes colour in the sun, lovely colour, very nice work mate


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

would love a fiat coupe 20v turbo!! but im too into my corrados to sway coupes

yours looks very tidy and good work :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there mate


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work and results :thumb:
My neighbor is heavily into these and breaks them as a hobby.


----------



## adam151082 (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW, nice work


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks great!! 

Long live the coop


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Love these cars, mate had one for 6 years putting 130k on it and only needed normal servicing. Made a lovely noise and was for a long time the fastest car I'd been in


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great job, gorgeous colour!:thumb:


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

That is one very nice coupe - one of my favourite Fiats of all time :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work, looking good.

Chris.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent work, looks superb


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## jas_racing (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys! 

There is a thriving Fiat Coupé community & forum over on www.fccuk.org although admittedly they're an increasingly rare sight on our roads. We did get 54 at the Spring Italian Car Show at Brooklands last year though. Even the youngest examples are pushing 10 years old so minters are getting harder & harder to find and with the early 20V Turbo's fetching as little as a grand in rough nick they're falling into less caring hands...the very first (i.e. 1995) 16V non-turbo models in tidy nick are seemingly appreciating in value though.

Oh and Cliff, is your neighbour known as "Johnny Bravo Turbo" by any chance?

Gaydon Autumn Italian Car Show last year was a good turn-out too:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks awesome Jas


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

ets2k9 said:


> The snow foam looks like a real wise investment. Impressed with how clean it looks just after that stage.


Think he might of Washed it too. Id be suprised just snow foam getting it that clean.

Looks great BTW

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice job :thumb:
My neighbour has one of these running 400Bhp  
Runs it in Time Attack, very underestimated motors, pity theres no too much development been done on them he's having to do most of it himself.

John


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hopefully there will be some good turnouts to the meets this year! My coop needs a good seeing to. 

Good to know that other people appreciate the coops too!

again nice work Jas


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely car and good work :thumb:

I've had a soft spot for these since I was wee and my neighbour had a yellow 20v turbo


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Jas-Racing.

Bristol Italian Day: 24th April 2010?


----------



## jas_racing (Jul 12, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Think he might of Washed it too. Id be suprised just snow foam getting it that clean.
> 
> Looks great BTW
> 
> ...


Yep, the "dried" picture was after the two-bucket wash


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks much better nice work


----------



## jas_racing (Jul 12, 2008)

ets2k9 said:


> On a side note I always wanted a 20vt but after having a Punto Gt in my youth and it being unable to finish a journey without the AA. I wasn't brave enough to buy one.


I bought a Punto GT (GT2) in 2003 and had it until my first Coupé in 2006 and suffered a few "technical issues" it's fair to say...although it was tweaked to 190bhp! In terms of build-quality and mechanical reliability though the Coupé is on another level from the Punto - mine 2 have been near-faultless over the last 4 years and passed all MOT's first time without issue, although it's fair to say I do look after my cars very well! My old Coupé (a "normal" 20VT) is still going strong within the FCCUK club 18 months after I sold it.


----------



## jas_racing (Jul 12, 2008)

Naranto said:


> Jas-Racing.
> 
> Bristol Italian Day: 24th April 2010?


Don't know this one? First event for me this year will be Brooklands on 1st May as it was a staggeringly good day out last year (and Chris Evans turned up in his Fezza and ran it up the test hill :doublesho) then the Concours at Stanford Hall in June (I was entered in the "1990's" section at last year's show on behalf of the club along with two other minters):










Don't tell the owner, but I absolutely adore the solid-red "Limited Edition" in the centre of this pic :argie:

Wasn't a full-blown Concours, more of a Show & Shine really, but I finished 2nd so I was told and so many people wanted to talk to me about the car I didn't get to see much else of the show!  At this show in 2008 the Top Gear guys turned up in their three Italian cars, if anyone remembers that episode.


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

> Think he might of Washed it too. Id be suprised just snow foam getting it that clean.


My dreams are shattered.... I thought it looked clean 



> I bought a Punto GT (GT2) in 2003 and had it until my first Coupé in 2006 and suffered a few "technical issues" it's fair to say...although it was tweaked to 190bhp! In terms of build-quality and mechanical reliability though the Coupé is on another level from the Punto - mine 2 have been near-faultless over the last 4 years and passed all MOT's first time without issue, although it's fair to say I do look after my cars very well! My old Coupé (a "normal" 20VT) is still going strong within the FCCUK club 18 months after I sold it.


I had a GT3 with boost controller & chip so it was pretty quick. A proper little sleeper, I loved it but it just never worked so had to go. I know a few people who have had the coupe with no hassle at all but the GT put me off fast Fiat's. Was really tempted by a blue 20vt with tan leather the once but it needed a cambelt change so sacked it off.

Looking at yours wish I would have had one now :thumb:


----------



## jas_racing (Jul 12, 2008)

ets2k9 said:


> Was really tempted by a blue 20vt with tan leather the once but it needed a cambelt change so sacked it off.
> 
> Looking at yours wish I would have had one now :thumb:


You should've done! Cambelt's can be done for as little as £300 now by people who know what they're doing and are an active part of the forum/club with an excellent reputation, so aren't the horrific expense urban legend would have us believe!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Great results mate! How do you find the harlys wax on the wheels? I love the stuff myself, great durability and very cheap also! :thumbs:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great work there mate and a superb example of a Fiat Coupe too.

Don't see many of these around anyway but yours looks absolutely mint, stunning colour especially when the sun comes out.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Complementi raggazzo, especially for such a good finish and keeping it real, too many of these lovely cars haves been assaulted by the max power brigade.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Naranto View Post
> Jas-Racing.
> 
> Bristol Italian Day: 24th April 2010?
> Don't know this one?


It is a great day out. They close the financial centre of Bristol off. All things Italian park up, the cafes and bars open and the public enjoy the scenery. There is a 'Start Your engines' feature where everyone revs their cars and the sound off the narrow streets makes your insides vibrate - brilliant!

Here is a link to some pics:
http://gwsforum.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=gwsevents2009&thread=342&page=1


----------



## jas_racing (Jul 12, 2008)

Naranto said:


> It is a great day out. They close the financial centre of Bristol off. All things Italian park up, the cafes and bars open and the public enjoy the scenery. There is a 'Start Your engines' feature where everyone revs their cars and the sound off the narrow streets makes your insides vibrate - brilliant!
> 
> Here is a link to some pics:
> http://gwsforum.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=gwsevents2009&thread=342&page=1


Wow that does indeed look like a cool show and good day out...might just have to put it in my diary!


----------



## jas_racing (Jul 12, 2008)

lpoolck said:


> How do you find the harlys wax on the wheels? I love the stuff myself, great durability and very cheap also! :thumbs:


It's great - nice shine and fairly long-lasting, just not as bullet-proof as Colly


----------

